# Ford 3400



## Tom Ford 3000 (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a 73 Ford 3400. It requires 134D fluid for the hydraulics and transmission my question is what is the equipment that I could use??
Thanks for helping me. 
Tom


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tom Ford 3000 said:


> I have a 73 Ford 3400. It requires 134D fluid for the hydraulics and transmission my question is what is the equipment that I could use??
> Thanks for helping me.
> Tom



About any UTF will work...............Pick a good brand name like Napa or Shell or Travlers


----------

